# Used bumper paint prep



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, i can find some info on this but still have some questions.

I picked up a silver GTi6 bumper for free recently. The one from my rallye has a sheared stud and the end are pinched a touch and have bent the plastic and its generally a bit of a dogs dinner. New ones are going to be major $$ (to the point im struggling to justify the spend...) so used it is.

The one ive picked up is in pretty good condition, other than the usual road rash. I suspect its far newer than the car from a couple of bits on it and its general lack of any mahor damage.

So, prep.... so far ive wet sanded the whole thing back with 2000 grit paper to generally smooth it off and figure what im dealing with. The paint has peeled very slightly around the central grill opening but other than a rub mark just above the front number plate, the paint appears original and solid. There are a number of stone chips, of varying depths.

Question 1) how much of the original paint do i need to remove? Ideally, id like to take it back to bare plastic but wary that sanding plastic to that level is likely to mark the plastic. Are there any other ways of stripping it? Paint stripper? Vapour blasting?

Question 2) Assuming i figure out question one to the point where the prep is complete, where to begin? A plastic adhesion promoter seems to be the first course of action but then? High build primer to fill the defects? Or another way?

Any other advice very gratefully received!


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Have a search for "the gunman" on youtube. Very informative videos ranging from prep through to paint.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Will you be painting it yourself?

2000 is way too fine, I'd be keying it all in with p600 then giving a couple of decent coats of plastic filler primer left to dry thoroughly, then flat back to a smooth surface, repeat on deeper marks, before primer and paint.

You really don't need to go back to bare plastic, and most of the time you're better off not to as the factory paint is likely to be stuck better than anything you can buy to diy it will be.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> Will you be painting it yourself?
> 
> 2000 is way too fine, I'd be keying it all in with p600 then giving a couple of decent coats of plastic filler primer left to dry thoroughly, then flat back to a smooth surface, repeat on deeper marks, before primer and paint.
> 
> You really don't need to go back to bare plastic, and most of the time you're better off not to as the factory paint is likely to be stuck better than anything you can buy to diy it will be.


Yeah, I know the 2000 is too fine for paint prep. It was just to clean it back to see what I was working with. Agree with the factory paint point though.



Ford8loke said:


> Have a search for "the gunman" on youtube. Very informative videos ranging from prep through to paint.


Yes, I've been following him on Facebook and YouTube for a couple of years. Certainly knows his stuff.


----------

